# foot pain...long drawn out story...lol



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe consult with a good sports foot physical therapist one that deals with foot and perhaps ski/board stuff...not all bodies are alike.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed, my best friend and frequent riding partner is a very talented podiatrist...he is stumped as well. however we are going to do some tests and get some scans done this season to see if we can come up with anything.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

TheClash said:


> Agreed, my best friend and frequent riding partner is a very talented podiatrist...he is stumped as well. however we are going to do some tests and get some scans done this season to see if we can come up with anything.


Where are you having pain? Instep (top of foot), arch or the heel? Do you where custom footbeds in your boots?

I found running in five fingers has a tendency build up connective tissue in the soles of my feet... and I need to break it up by rolling my foot on a golf ball... actually my podiatrist just got an EPAT device that basically sends sonic pulses through your feet to break up the tissue (it zings a lot when you hit some scar tissue, but the temporary discomfort is worth it all the little bones in my feet move a lot more easily now as well as my ankle joint in general).


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

I went through 5 boots this year trying to find something that didnt hurt me just wearing them around the house. For me, I wanted something stiff this year and the driver X was the most comfortable stuff boot with a reduced footprint (i needed that). BUT, if I could have I would have gone with solomons. My last boots were dialogues and they were incredibly comfortable. I tried on this years Solomon savage straight jacket and they were the most comfortable boots I've worn. So that's what I would suggest, savage and dialogue.

Where do you get the pain from? is there a specific pressure point or loose spot?


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

pain is in my arch. I have tried with and without footbeds, orthotics etc.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

If you're already consulting a podiatrist, then you're getting way more info from him than you will from me. Still, my two cents:

Is there a reason that you're only riding Burton boots and bindings? Have you tried other brands since your problems began? Each manufacturer is going to use a different last, and that might be your issue. Burton's last may be particularly ill fitting for your feet.

I second the idea that you should try aftermarket orthotic-type insoles. The ones that come with your boots are pretty crappy.

I'm curious about where in your foot the pain is. If running your feet helps, it sounds to me like a potential pressure point issue. Again, that makes me think that you're wearing poorly fitting boots. 

The last option is that you may have some type of physical injury that needs to be addressed. If you're having the same pain in both feet, this seems less likely to me (though not impossible)...


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

nope no injuries that I have had

I have ridden all different kinds of boots and bindings...riding burton bindings now because i like the est system (yes I know other bindings can work with the channel)..but I actually find the bindings very comfortable. And the burton boots fit me extremely well. I have over 15 years of outdoor gear/retail/rep experience and have spent a lifetime fitting people properly. i thought that was the problem as well but it doesn't seem to be.

it really is a mystery to me.

I am hoping the foot strengthening exercises will be the ticket.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Is your Podiatrist friend familiar with SASTM or Graston Technique tools to break up the fibrous tissue in the arch of your foot... I was using that before EPAT and that was pretty effective too. I ended up buying a cheap Fibroblaster tool to use on myself and my running group.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

TheClash said:


> *I got some advice to go with a very stiff board and boots...so last year I went with a burton supermodel and driver x boots and cartel bindings.....no luck..even worse. Then i was told to go with a softer board and boots*...so this year I have a burton custom flying V and haven't decided on a boot/binding yet...looking at perhaps the ion and the malavita est.
> 
> 
> thanks all.


How is foot pain based on a stiff or soft boot? I thought stiff and soft boots are for response and personal preference? I've ridden thirty-two 304, which are pretty stiff. Went down to a Burton Boxer, which I felt were two soft. Switched to 32 Lashed...

Do you have any foot pain just walking? Or is it only during snowboarding?


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm I will have to ask him, have you seen an improvement in over all foot health from it?? what were your symptoms before using?


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

I<3snowp0rn said:


> How is foot pan based on a stiff or soft boot? I thought stiff and soft boots are for response and personal preference? I've ridden thirty-two 304, which are pretty stiff. Went down to a Burton Boxer, which I felt were two soft. Switched to 32 Lashed...
> 
> Do you have any foot pain just walking? Or is it only during snowboarding?


just during snowboarding.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

TheClash said:


> hmm I will have to ask him, have you seen an improvement in over all foot health from it?? what were your symptoms before using?


Yes... I used to get plantar fasciitis pain in my feet (in the arch and the heel) within like 10 mins of walking on a hardwood floor (basically always had to sit down as slipper only gave me like 5-10 more minutes).

If I wore sandals I would get foot pain after like an hour of walking around. Ironically, I never really had any problems running (have run several half marathons without any footpain... haven't done a full marathon because I don't want to press my luck).

Now I can wear sandals pretty much indefinitely... and it takes an hour or more before my feet start to hurt on hardwood floors (so I still have foam mats in the kitchen when I'm cooking/cleaning).

I recently started using EPAT done to my feet and after 2 session, my ankles joint feel lot better (hard to describe... like I took off a tight sock and now the joint hinges better). The last two season, my ankles have start to get tweaked when I widen my stance too much - I am hoping they will feel better after this EPAT treatments. 

Have your friend check you peroneus longus, extensor digitorum and flexor digitorum muscles, they can interfere with your calf (gastroc and ... err... the soleus) lengthening... if you calf doesn't length when you bend your knees... you ankle can't hinge as well, if you ankle doesn't hinge... then your arch starts to take a lot of pressure).


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the info...i'll get on it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Lonerider is on to something the only thing I can contribute is it might be a lack of metatarsal arch support?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

What part of your arch hurts? Can you load a pic of the spot(s)?

Both feet hurt or just one foot?


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought it wasnt good to work out without shoes on because of the lack of support...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Skinny Bam said:


> I thought it wasnt good to work out without shoes on because of the lack of support...


That's a big topic of discussion in the running community these days. The current thought (fad?) is to strengthen the feet by eliminating support so one's own musculoskeletal structures do the job. There's no conclusive evidence for or against at this point, but it's what's going on.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

for what its worth, i have a really hard time with boots also but i found that solomons seems to be really really comfortable. the mystic footbed is really nice. i have salomon factions


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> That's a big topic of discussion in the running community these days. The current thought (fad?) is to strengthen the feet by eliminating support so one's own musculoskeletal structures do the job. There's no conclusive evidence for or against at this point, but it's what's going on.


Ya and to a certain extent it makes sense to me, but Im assuming they mean much lighter workouts if your barefoot? Ever seen Dual Survival on discovery channel? The dude Cody who is from AZ says he hasn't worn shoes in like 18 years?? And they go to some gnarly ass places on that show and he still isn't wearing shoes :laugh:

When Ive tried to work out barefoot before I felt like I was going to injure myself a lot easier.


----------

